# May I be ever so BOLD



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

At the risk of being forever shunned, I would like to ask the CS community and fellow Gorillas to help me out. As many of you know, I took over the cool-ador from LT Rich here in Afghanistan. It was left with the remaining stock of the generosity of CS members. I offer this cooler as *"community property" *when I enjoy a smoke at the Tiki Hut. It has provided many a soldier, sailor and airmen a break from the realities of where we are. The stock is nearly depleated and I am left with an almost empty cooler and have begun to share the special smokes I have, that have given me sanity in an insane place.

I am not asking for your special stock, but I am asking for anything that you would like to see in the Cooler-dor that I can offer to those that want to enjoy. As the keeper of the cooler, I just want to carry on the tradition of LT Rich and share my passion of the gar.

If I am out of line, tell me so, and I apologize up front.

Edwin

P.S. :u Thank you already to those of you that have sent 'care packages' from home.:u


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This sounds like a call for JoeD.

Yo. Joe....


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I would be more than happy to contribute. Let me know who will be receiving the stateside packages to be sent over. I will throw some gars and some money for shipping. I will check back here or if someone takes charge send me a PM.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have some stuff to send, I can send it direct or be part of a group mailing.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have some stuff to send, I can send it direct or be part of a group mailing.


:tpd: :u

:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I can help!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have some stuff to send, I can send it direct or be part of a group mailing.


:tpd: 
I am in, also. Thanks for putting your lives on the line everyday.

GOD BLESS AMERICA:u

CBF:w


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I’m in! If there is someone with more experience that what I have with shipping overseas (which is currently none) – who wants to jump in here and organize this, great – otherwise I’ll do it. Sounds like we need to get busy though – can’t have our BOTLs in arms without good smokes.

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I can be on this bandwagon as well.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would like to contribute as well. Is someone going to coordinate this and make one large overseas shipment or should we mail sticks individually?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in. If we could all send 5-10 sticks we could really stock them up. 

Individual or group shipping....hmmmmmm.........


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Edwin said:


> At the risk of being forever shunned, I would like to ask the CS community and fellow Gorillas to help me out. As many of you know, I took over the cool-ador from LT Rich here in Afghanistan. It was left with the remaining stock of the generosity of CS members. I offer this cooler as *"community property" *when I enjoy a smoke at the Tiki Hut. It has provided many a soldier, sailor and airmen a break from the realities of where we are. The stock is nearly depleated and I am left with an almost empty cooler and have begun to share the special smokes I have, that have given me sanity in an insane place.
> 
> I am not asking for your special stock, but I am asking for anything that you would like to see in the Cooler-dor that I can offer to those that want to enjoy. As the keeper of the cooler, I just want to carry on the tradition of LT Rich and share my passion of the gar.
> 
> ...


You are not out of line - in fact, it'sgood that you let us know the status. One question - did you get the package from the most recent Club Stogie military pass. Not a great big package, but you were one of the guys on the list.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Please also let me know where to send my part. 

Thanks


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I want in too. Have to supply the troops!!!

Tell me where to send and I'll do it.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I hit him with a box already and was planning a second run here shortly. If anyone wants to send me cigars, I will gladly include them in my package. PM me if you need my addy.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll throw some in too. Just let us know what needs to be done.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

azherfer said:


> I hit him with a box already and was planning a second run here shortly. If anyone wants to send me cigars, I will gladly include them in my package. PM me if you need my addy.


If you want to handle this one I'll send you some gear and a few freight $$$$. Nice of you to run with it. Is this the program, one/all?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> If you want to handle this one I'll send you some gear and a few freight $$$$. Nice of you to run with it. Is this the program, one/all?


I'm OK with this one. AZ - count me in - I'll send you a ferw sticks to include in the package. Thanks for taking the lead on this one! The guys couldn't have a better champion.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> If you want to handle this one I'll send you some gear and a few freight $$$$. Nice of you to run with it. Is this the program, one/all?


I have two brothers who are sending cigars to me, so I guess I will officially throw my hat in and offer to run this Tiki Hut bombing run.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> This sounds like a call for JoeD.
> 
> Yo. Joe....


Sorry to be so late getting to this one - I think that AZHerfer has offered to champion this one - from one desert to another - seems right to me.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

joed said:


> Sorry to be so late getting to this one - I think that AZHerfer has offered to champion this one - from one desert to another - seems right to me.
> 
> Thanks Dave.


Thank you Joe! You deserve a break and so does your local Post Office.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Mini-update. Eight contributers have PM'd me so far. Wow! Looks like this is gonna take the roof off the Tiki Hut!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

azherfer said:


> Mini-update. Eight contributers have PM'd me so far. Wow! Looks like this is gonna take the roof off the Tiki Hut!


How much 'gar room in that coolerdor, I wonder.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Add me to the list, I have some local sticks to add the the overseas stash.
:u Go troops, get some and kick ash :gn


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Count me in.
PM sent to Azherfer.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

shoot.. how soon is this going to be going out? We have a big package that's gonna be heading to NavyDoc tomorrow. If we have a little time, I can throw some cigars together.

Nevermind.. we're sending some tomorrow.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> shoot.. how soon is this going to be going out? We have a big package that's gonna be heading to NavyDoc tomorrow. If we have a little time, I can throw some cigars together.
> 
> Nevermind.. we're sending some tomorrow.


I guess I should set a cut-off date. How about everyone get your boxes sent to me by Thursday, August 10. I can then box them up on Friday and get them out on Saturday, August 12th.

I already have 16 commitments. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Count me in for 30+ sticks... I was just PM'ing joed about this very same thing this week, so this thread came at a good time!

PM sent to azherfer!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Count me in also. PM sent to azherfer for and address so they can go in the group shipment..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have some stuff to send, I can send it direct or be part of a group mailing.


:tpd:


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Edwin said:


> At the risk of being forever shunned, I would like to ask the CS community and fellow Gorillas to help me out. As many of you know, I took over the cool-ador from LT Rich here in Afghanistan. It was left with the remaining stock of the generosity of CS members. I offer this cooler as *"community property" *when I enjoy a smoke at the Tiki Hut. It has provided many a soldier, sailor and airmen a break from the realities of where we are. The stock is nearly depleated and I am left with an almost empty cooler and have begun to share the special smokes I have, that have given me sanity in an insane place.
> 
> I am not asking for your special stock, but I am asking for anything that you would like to see in the Cooler-dor that I can offer to those that want to enjoy. As the keeper of the cooler, I just want to carry on the tradition of LT Rich and share my passion of the gar.
> 
> ...


Please count me in as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

azherfer said:


> I hit him with a box already and was planning a second run here shortly. If anyone wants to send me cigars, I will gladly include them in my package. PM me if you need my addy.


PM sent to AZherfer for his addy; I'm in on this.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

joed said:


> You are not out of line - in fact, it'sgood that you let us know the status. One question - did you get the package from the most recent Club Stogie military pass. Not a great big package, but you were one of the guys on the list.


I did get a recent package, and I thank you all so much for it. I have enjoyed smoking the different gars and have been sharing with my BOTL and SOTL here. I appreciate everything that you all do for us over here. It makes just that much better.

Edwin


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Count me in for 20. PM sent. I can't think of more deserving recipients than our troops. I thank them from the bottom of my heart for their service.

azherfer, thanks for handling this for the group.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow gentlemen, the jungle has outdone itself again. So far, 25 brothers and sisters have stepped up and committed to sending cigars. The generosity here never ceases to amaze me.

Thank you all for supporting our troops in Afghanistan! :u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'LL be sending ya some, too, David - already got the addy.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

The response is just absolutely amazing. I can't thank you all enough. This is going to be incredible. All I can say is, WOW!!

Edwin


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

PM sent. This is gonna be awesome. Thanks to all the guys that are putting there asses on the line so I can have the freedoms that my family and I enjoy so much.

From what I am seeing we may need to send another cooler.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm in on this one too, pm sent!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Edwin said:


> The response is just absolutely amazing. I can't thank you all enough. This is going to be incredible. All I can say is, WOW!!
> 
> Edwin


Post pix of of people smoking fat cigars if you get a chance!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Post pix of of people smoking fat cigars if you get a chance!


I will do exactly that. I will get a collection of photos from the Tiki Hut, on cigar night (which lately has been almost every night), and I will post them, Thats a great idea.

Smokin a fatty at the Tiki Hut!!

Edwin:u


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Count me in. Me and a couple of my buds at work will be only too happy to donate an assortment! Azherfer, I will PM you later when I have an idea of what we will be sending.


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

Edwin it great what you are doing. Lt Rich will be proud to know what you are doing for all the BOTL here in Afghanistan.I just wish I could be back at the Tiki Hut my self right now. Never know though have to go that way every once in a while for Lagman so Could maybe convince COC to go that way to smoke one with you if I can. Much respect :u


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

So question here. Is there enough room for all of these smokes in the cooler? Seems like a lot of people are going to send in good quantities (myself included). Perhaps we need to get another cooler going if the current can handle our shipment?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> So question here. Is there enough room for all of these smokes in the cooler? Seems like a lot of people are going to send in good quantities (myself included). Perhaps we need to get another cooler going if the current can handle our shipment?


We might need to expand to a second cooler, I got that one covered. I will also ensure that the smokes are well taken care of, they will be kept at the proper humid, and available to all the BOTL and SOTL here. My position also allows me to travel so I will be sharing the love to all the areas too far from the TIKI Hut.

There will be many grateful BOTL from your generosity.

Edwin


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Small box, errr, bomb on the way to collection point alpha-zeta c/o azherfer... 35 assorted sticks... enjoy them w/ best wishes for a safe tour and quick route back home, Edwin!


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Friday evening update. Including myself, we now are at 30 brothers and sisters who have committed to sending cigars. This is turning out to be a major bombing run and the number of cigars will be in the 400+ range. 

Edwin (Mike) has a cooler and will be obtaining a second one. He will definitely need some more beads. I have a 1/2 pound with a sock I can send, but if anyone else has some they can spare, please send them along. I think if we can get a pound for each cooler, that should take care of it. Mike has indicated he will spead the cigars around to other remote units. I have enough humi-pillows to send the boxes over, but more will help when Mike passes some cigars around, so pillows, Bovedas, whatever you may have to humidify cigars. We also need some cutters.

Thanks again to all who have already sent me committments. We are going to make the Tiki Hut immortal and part of Army legend for years to come. 

Well done!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Edwin, if you run across any of the Canuks overthere, give them a big hello from Canada, any JTF2 guys tell them Smitty from the Griffon also says hi. oh forgot, shhhh they're not there.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm in - please send your address.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Jeez, where have I been, I gave a bunch on the military pass, but I knows I got more to give.....count me in!!!

Davis


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

pm sent.. thanks for doing this for the troops az


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy crap! This is one for the ages! Nice to see you continuing the tradition Top, hope all is well with the smokers of the Tiki Hut! 

Guys, this is amazing! You all continue to prove to me how amazing the Jungle really is! I cant wait to see what this looks like once it is all put together! AZ, any chance we could get a quick pic before you ship it out? or maybe some pics as they roll in?

The cooler i left was a pretty large cooler, so it will be able to absorb about 300-400 sticks, but i only left humi beads to take care of that one cooler. So this means that they will be in demand for some humidification devices, optimally the humi beads as these are the lowest effort most reliable system. I would imagine that the guys over there have a need for some cutters and lighters too if anyone has some spares laying around that you no longer use.

Well guys I dont know what else to say, you all are awesome! I am glad to see that the legend of the Tiki Hut did not die with the end of Phoenix IV... Phoenix V seems to be carrying it on just great!

LT :gn


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Holy crap! This is one for the ages! Nice to see you continuing the tradition Top, hope all is well with the smokers of the Tiki Hut!
> 
> Guys, this is amazing! You all continue to prove to me how amazing the Jungle really is! I cant wait to see what this looks like once it is all put together! AZ, any chance we could get a quick pic before you ship it out? or maybe some pics as they roll in?
> 
> ...


LT

I plan on posting multiple pictures as a way of saying thanks to the Jungle. Everything and everyone at the Tiki Hut are doing great, you are missed, but you did your 'time' and deserve to be away from here. I am on my way to meet the B'sOTL right now. I have a CAO Sapranos special edition Ive been anxious to try (thanks AZherfer).

PS.. I passed your certificate request to J1. I think they fixed the printer. I will follow up on it for you.

Edwin (mike) (top)


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I will get in on this.
Cigars in the mail to AZ on Monday.

Harland


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW this is stunning! I think the cooler is 48 qt (quite large) When I shipped it over for Operation Herfganistan it cost about $45 to ship. I would like to send some money to help with shipping, if that is ok. pm sent


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm going to send out my package to AZ next Saturday. Getting a few more things to up the number of sticks. Also I'm trying to get some goodies from my company to throw in the shipment. 

This jungle rocks!!


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sunday Update*

34 brothers/sisters have PM'd me offering up cigars. This is just an amazing amount of support and I must say, I am overwhelmed. Thanks to all of you.

That being said, as I indicated before, I'd like to receive everything by Thursday, August 10. I will then decide how best to package everything up and will ship on Saturday, August 12. I had planned on taking individual photos of each incoming box, but never in a million years expected this kind of response, so I will group boxes as they come in and take photos, and then of course a photo of everything just before shipping.

At this point, I think everything is covered.

I pity my mailman for the next week or so.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

So we can keep status of boxes sent and received, here is a list of those who have PM'd me so far. If I missed your name or you DC#, please add. Thanks!

jaxf250
scrapiron - 0103 8555 7496 7575 4472
ghostrider
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - box coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - 0306 1070 0005 3599 1016
Mister MaDuroo
Ron1YY
RGD
qwerty1500
snkbyt
NCRadioMan
dartinsa
Eternal Rider
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's
TU09
Jechelman
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - 0103 8555 7497 0810 2706
CrazyFool
Nooner
ceedee
dyj48 - 0103 8555 7497 7131 1678
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sending direct*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

_"34 brothers/sisters have PM'd me offering up cigars."_

Make that 35.

AZ...I would be more than happy to contribute to this cause.
Please send me the mailing address and I'll send something out this week.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> _"34 brothers/sisters have PM'd me offering up cigars."_
> 
> Make that 35.
> 
> ...


PM sent...thanks!

jaxf250
scrapiron - 0103 8555 7496 7575 4472
ghostrider
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - box coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - 0306 1070 0005 3599 1016
Mister MaDuroo
Ron1YY
RGD
qwerty1500
snkbyt
NCRadioMan
dartinsa
Eternal Rider
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's
TU09
Jechelman
stitch45 - received
SvilleKid
rharris
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - 0103 8555 7497 0810 2706
CrazyFool
Nooner
ceedee
dyj48 - 0103 8555 7497 7131 1678
smokinpoke
kansashat - sending direct
Blake Lockhart


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

Lt is right this is one for all to remember. Edwin if you can let me know when the Bomb hits Apache I'll try to get a few of the brothers here with me at Wolverine together and try to make it out to you so we can have a stick in delight of all that have shared. Get alot of good pics to send back. As for you Dave. Your the man for taking this on:w . I dont think I could have done it.:u


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad there's still time to get in on a worthy cause!!

I'll be sending some smokes along with a few sets of Henry's Cigar Draw Tools to help loosen up the tight ones.

Will PM you for the addy.


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

This is sounding more and more like a MOAB or carpet bombing run! Nice work fellow BOTL/SOTL!

Edwin, better arrange a convoy to pick up that mailing... might take a C130 to get it there from AZ... LOL....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, you guys and gals are alright, it's nice to see such support. It's too bad there is such a hassle sending stuff from Canada, customs and all that. Being ex- military it brings a tear to these old eyes. I guess I picked the RIGHT forum to join.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Dave,

Package enroute
DC#03060320000473038977

Harland


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

azherfer said:


> jaxf250
> scrapiron - 0103 8555 7496 7575 4472
> ghostrider
> RPB67
> ...


DC added - on the way -

Ron


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Package on its way...

DC# 0306 1070 0002 12788342

Proud to be a part of this!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm in. I will PM you. Let me know if there is anything else you need.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's the status so far:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - box coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo
Ron1YY
RGD - 0103 8555 7498 3570 8413
qwerty1500
snkbyt
NCRadioMan
dartinsa - 0302 2940 0000 1680 3792
Eternal Rider - 0306 0320 0004 7303 8977
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09
Jechelman - 0103 8555 7497 7161 8821
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - 0103 8555 7497 0810 2706
CrazyFool
Nooner
ceedee
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - sending direct
Blake Lockhart - 0306 1070 0002 1278 8342
palm55
ca21455

So far, seven packages received and a total of 135 cigars!


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey, post some pics as the ammo starts to arrive.... I'd love to see all the good 
stuff the fellow gorillas are sending... :w

-- Bob



azherfer said:


> Here's the status so far:
> 
> jaxf250 - *received*
> scrapiron - *received*
> ...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick said:


> Your the man for taking this on:w . I dont think I could have done it.:u


Having done this before, I will second that sentiment - I had absolutely no idea of what it takes to get this type of thing off the ground. Just for example, Dave has to figure out how to keep 400 cigars in good condition while waiting for everything to arrive.

Please feel free to bump Dave's RG for this one - I'm limited out on him right now.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

joed said:


> Having done this before, I will second that sentiment - I had absolutely no idea of what it takes to get this type of thing off the ground. Just for example, Dave has to figure out how to keep 400 cigars in good condition while waiting for everything to arrive.
> 
> Please feel free to bump Dave's RG for this one - I'm limited out on him right now.


Got your back Joe.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I too have you covered Joe, what a great job putting, all this together... Thanks for everything AZ, you truely are a class act!

LT :gn


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Once again, I gotta say that this is incredible. I am already planning my trips to the different (more remote) areas around Afghanistan. I have soldiers at nearly all of the regional commands, and as I visit I will extend the BOMB to each area. CS will have the fame of BOMBing more of Afghanistan than a squadron of fighter jets on a busy day.

Edwin:u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a shot of the first day carnage. I missed one box and will include that with day two.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Here's the status so far:
> 
> jaxf250 - *received*
> scrapiron - *received*
> ...


small package sent yesterday by USPS, should arrive by Wed/Thu, small but hope it helps.
Alex


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

No packages today, which I expected. Packages sent Monday should arrive tomorrow. Here's an update list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - order coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo
Ron1YY
RGD - 0103 8555 7498 3570 8413
qwerty1500 - order coming from Atlantic Cigar
snkbyt
NCRadioMan
dartinsa - 0302 2940 0000 1680 3792
Eternal Rider - 0306 0320 0004 7303 8977
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09
Jechelman - 0103 8555 7497 7161 8821
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - 0103 8555 7497 0810 2706
CrazyFool
Nooner
ceedee
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - sending direct
Blake Lockhart - 0306 1070 0002 1278 8342
palm55
ca21455
cigar no baka

*Hats off to Alan (kansashat) who sent his box direct to Mike (edwin). Sort of a pre-bomb bomb. Not much, just a measly 125 cigars or so!*

Which brings the current running total to _*260*_ cigars!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

CBF and I are sending ours together to you David. Should go out Friday and I'll post DC#. Kudos to all who are participating! This is great! :u 

:ms NCRM


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Five packages today from Eternal Rider, nooner, snkbyt, dartsinsa and Jechelman, 121 more cigars! Great job!

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - 0103 8555 7498 1210 7819 
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - order coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo
Ron1YY
RGD - 0103 8555 7498 3570 8413
qwerty1500 - order coming from Atlantic Cigar
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - 0103 8555 7497 0810 2706
CrazyFool
Nooner - *received*
ceedee
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - 0306 1070 0002 1278 8342
palm55
ca21455
cigar no baka - 0103 8555 7498 2678 4228

Which brings the current running total to _*381*_ cigars! I've also received $85 to help cover shipping costs so far. Any excess amount will be used to purchase more cigars/cutters, etc.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

On the way.

DC# 0306 0320 0004 4456 3866


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would also like to send some cigars, how do i get down.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I would also like to send some cigars, how do i get down.


PM sent!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

A Standing ovation for azherfer for taking on this task! 
And to every one here at Club Stogie! makes me proud to part of this group.:u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Two packages today from Mister Maduroo and RenoB. 44 more cigars! Thanks guys!

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - 0103 8555 7498 1210 7819 
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - order coming from Holts
ermo
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
Ron1YY
RGD - 0103 8555 7498 3570 8413
qwerty1500 - order coming from Atlantic Cigar
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard
ComicBookFreak
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - 0306 0320 0004 4456 3866
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon
M Thompson
moon
RenoB - *received*
CrazyFool
Nooner - *received*
ceedee
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - 0306 1070 0002 1278 8342
palm55
ca21455
cigar no baka - 0103 8555 7498 2678 4228
DETROITPHA357
Smoken'Gun
pistol

Which brings the current running total to _*425*_ cigars! I've also received $85 to help cover shipping costs so far. Any excess amount will be used to purchase more cigars/cutters, etc.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Two packages today from Mister Maduroo and RenoB. 44 more cigars! Thanks guys!
> 
> Here's an updated list of contributers:
> 
> ...


Will get mine in the mail tomorrow! Thanks Az!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Package on its way... DC# 01038555749701418491

CS camaraderie is quite remarkable!! So many BOTLs scattered all over the place... But a common desire to "do the right thing."


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Two packages today from Mister Maduroo and RenoB. 44 more cigars! Thanks guys!
> 
> Here's an updated list of contributers:


Hmmm - damn - would of thought mine would have been there by today. If it does not show up tomorrow then I'll have to have them trace it cause that will be four working days - mailed Monday night -

Ron


----------



## Smoken'Gun (Jul 18, 2006)

:u On The Way To Arizona...

DC #0306 1070 0002 6848 5332


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sent mine today, DC is in the car will post it tomorow.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Holy Moly!!! WTG everyone. At this rate, these guys will be digging out for months!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have my package with me now, can someone resend me the address cause I'm out and about and don't have it with me. I wol like to send today before I leave or canada.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Mine should arrive today (Friday). It went 2 day US mail, no way to track on computer but I do have a tracking number and insurance. I will follow up if it does not arrive.
Good job everone especially Az!


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't thank everyone enough for the generosity I've seen and expect to see more of over the next week. You've all done a great thing here!

That being said, I think we have all the contributions we need for the Tiki Hut bombing run, so I'm asking that anyone who passes by this thread and wants to contribute to our military men and women, to please hold on to those cigars, and I will look to organize another run in the near future.

I had planned to send everything out on August 12th, but to he honest, I never expected this level of response and I am running out of room to store what I already have. I will take most of what I've received at this point and send out some boxes to Mike (edwin) tomorrow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

azherfer said:


> I can't thank everyone enough for the generosity I've seen and expect to see more of over the next week. You've all done a great thing here!
> 
> That being said, I think we have all the contributions we need for the Tiki Hut bombing run, so I'm asking that anyone who passes by this thread and wants to contribute to our military men and women, to please hold on to those cigars, and I will look to organize another run in the near future.
> 
> I had planned to send everything out on August 12th, but to he honest, I never expected this level of response and I am running out of room to store what I already have. I will take most of what I've received at this point and send out some boxes to Mike (edwin) tomorrow.


My hat is off to u and your efforts god will bless u 4 this. DC#0305 0830 0002 4509 5200. ill be watching your future post for additional help keep up the good work. And a special thxs to the men and women that's protecting our lives. God Bless U All...


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

My package will leave today.

DC# 0103 8555 7497 6524 6894 :u


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh snap, I won't be able to get it to AZ before tomorrow. I guess I can still ship directly to Mike? Got 50 sticks & some other goodies too.

Anyone know how to ship it out? Meaning, can I just go USPS priority or do I need to do anything else???


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Oh snap, I won't be able to get it to AZ before tomorrow. I guess I can still ship directly to Mike? Got 50 sticks & some other goodies too.
> 
> Anyone know how to ship it out? Meaning, can I just go USPS priority or do I need to do anything else???


Just to clear any confusion up, if you've already committed yourself to sending cigars to me, please continue to do so. My earlier post was to ask for a cutoff for anybody who hasn't already PM'd me. I plan on shipping tomorrow, as well as boxes next Saturday, and even the following week depending on how boxes straggle in. So everything shipped to me will get sent to Mike (edwin).


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, awesome, thanks man. I planned on shipping out tomorrow. I'm getting one of those "ginormous" humidi-bags to send the smokes in. I figured storage space may be an issue. We need to build the giant "Wall-O-Humidor" like Klugs has.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

You should get mine today as the online tracker says it was delivered to Glendale AZ (probably the post office, not your house) at 4:48AM.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine and CBF's are on the way together. :w 

DC# 03050830000008768563


:ms NCRM


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> You should get mine today as the online tracker says it was delivered to Glendale AZ (probably the post office, not your house) at 4:48AM.


Same here ^


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Same here ^


Ditto on my package:

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7498 3570 8413
Detailed Results:

Bullet Arrival at Unit, August 04, 2006, 4:48 am, GLENDALE, AZ 85302

So I guess you will be hit with a few packages on Saturday.

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

On the way, David.

DC# 0306 0320 0004 7610 1784

There's a couple of small humi-pouches in with 'em so they don't dry out.


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

A big end of week "Thank You!" to all my fellow BOTL/SOTL for helping Edwin out here, and for the giving a little bit of your time and smokes so that those overseas fighting for our freedom / way of life we enjoy so much can have a little taste of normalcy while they do their jobs.... I makes me smile this Friday night to think of being associated w/ the likes of you gorillas!! ;-)


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Mine and CBF's are on the way together. :w
> 
> DC# 03050830000008768563
> 
> :ms NCRM


:tpd: Yeah what he said. Thanks for letting me participate in this, David.

CBF:w


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Seven packages Friday from TU09, Blake Lockhart, cigar no baka, RGD, Ghost Rider, Joed, and sorry, don't have the CS name, but from a John Kerrigan. 196 more cigars! Thanks guys!

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - *received*
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - *received*
ermo
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
Ron1YY
RGD - *received*
qwerty1500 - UPS 1Z V7E 109 03 4795 322 5
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan - 0305 0830 0000 0876 8563
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard
ComicBookFreak - shipping with NCRadioMan
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - 0306 0320 0004 4456 3866
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon - 0306 0320 0004 7610 1784
M Thompson
moon - 0103 8555 7497 6524 6894
RenoB - *received*
CrazyFool
Nooner - *received*
ceedee
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - *received*
palm55 - 0103 8555 7497 0141 8491
ca21455
cigar no baka - *received*
DETROITPHA357
Smoken'Gun - 0306 1070 0002 6848 5332
pistol
68TriShield

Which brings the current running total to _*621*_ cigars! I've also received $85 to help cover shipping costs so far. Any excess amount will be used to purchase more cigars/cutters, etc.[/QUOTE]


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Heading out to the Post Office today with the first group of outgoing!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Heading out to the Post Office today with the first group of outgoing!


About time to try out that _"Free Carrier Pickup"_ huh - 

Ron


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

RGD said:


> About time to try out that _"Free Carrier Pickup"_ huh -
> 
> Ron


My mailman is already giving me the evil eye for all the incoming packages...having him take outgoing ones would probably push him over the edge.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Three packages Saturday from ermo, palm55, and Smoken'Gun. 67 more cigars! Thanks guys!

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - *received*
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - *received*
ermo - *received*
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
Ron1YY
RGD - *received*
qwerty1500 - UPS 1Z V7E 109 03 4795 322 5
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan - 0305 0830 0000 0876 8563
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard
ComicBookFreak - shipping with NCRadioMan
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - 0306 0320 0004 4456 3866
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon - 0306 0320 0004 7610 1784
M Thompson
moon - 0103 8555 7497 6524 6894
RenoB - *received*
CrazyFool
Nooner - *received*
ceedee - 9101 0105 2129 7163 5041 64??
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - *received*
palm55 - *received*
ca21455
cigar no baka - *received*
DETROITPHA357
Smoken'Gun - *received*
pistol
68TriShield

Which brings the current running total to _*688*_ cigars! I've also received $85 to help cover shipping costs so far. Any excess amount will be used to purchase more cigars/cutters, etc.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

great job everyone!! Thank you David for organizing this. I'd bump you if I could and I will when I can. We were in such a hurry to get them out before we went to meet with the SeanGAR's that I didn't think of humi packs or cutters. If you still need something David, let us know..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Fargin awesome CS bastages!! What a fine bunch of gorillas and gorillarettes.

And David a standing O for you buddy. 

Cheers to Mike and the folks for doing such a great job.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Hell I'm just glad we could get this going, thanks to Azherfer for doing this!! Wow, looks like we're going to be sending about 700 sticks to the troops!!! That's one helluva morale booster!! It's chit like this that makes me love it here so much.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Hell I'm just glad we could get this going, thanks to Azherfer for doing this!! Wow, looks like we're going to be sending about 700 sticks to the troops!!! That's one helluva morale booster!! It's chit like this that makes me love it here so much.


I suspect closer to 1000


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

# is in the T&B section David,shipped this AM...Dave


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

azherfer said:


> I suspect closer to 1000


This has become an absolutely incredible venture. This is what I will do to ensure that your gift is well received and brought to all those that they are intended for:

Here at this location there are over 1500 'Warriors' (Soldiers, Sailors and Airman). The Tiki Hut is the primary gathering place. It is really no more than a covered smoking area with benches and a couple christmas light strands for atmoshphe. I am out there most evenings as the mission here allows. I bring with me the coolerdor that is considered to all as 'community property'. I invite all to sit back, relax and have a smoke courtesy of Club Stogie members. I am having a flag made up by the local sew shop with the CS logo on it so we can proudly fly it each night. I will also take many pictures with the flag in the background for all to see. I plan on taking a picture of the entire BOMB so everyone can see what a huge undertaking this has been for AZ.

Scattered throughout the country at different bases and regional commands within our task force there is another 1500 'warriors'. I have the opportunity to travel to these remote area and I will ensure that they are all a part of this, and take part of your generosity.

I will speak for all of the Warriors of The Leaf (WOTL) here in Afghanistan; we thank you all for your support.

edwin (mike)


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I cannot wait to see a pic of all these 'gars in one place! This is amazing... What did i tell you Top, these guys are truly awesome.

LT :gn


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I have a few stogies I would like to contribute.
Since I am too late to get in on the mass mailing perhaps Edwin, or whoever is on the recieving end of these, could PM me his address.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry, the package from John Kerrigan is mine.

You did a great job getting this all together.

I bet your neighbors think you are setting up shop!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike & David,

In the span of a couple of weeks, you have triggered and organized an AMAZING effort... You've also brought out the essence of CS spirit: No "pretense."

What you have done, gentlemen, is create what I can only describe as a "GLOBAL VIRTUAL HERF." When I sit down for a cigar next week, it gives me comfort to know that one of "ours" may be sitting in the Tikki Hut enjoying the same stick!

Just wondering (not trying to incite anything here) whether anyone has contacts with our people in Iraq... If so, I'd be among the first to enlist in another cigar bombing raid.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Eight more packages Monday from DETROITPHA357, cquon, TriShield68, moon, M Thompson, CBF/NCRadioMan, ceedee, and bard. 300 more cigars! Thanks guys! Picture of today's carnage later.

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - *received*
RPB67
doctorcue
joed - *received*
ermo - *received*
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
Ron1YY
RGD - *received*
qwerty1500 - UPS 1Z V7E 109 03 4795 322 5
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan - *received*
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard - *received*
ComicBookFreak - *received*
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - *received*
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
SvilleKid
rharris - *received*
cquon - *received*
M Thompson - *received*
moon - *received*
RenoB - *received*
CrazyFool
Nooner - *received*
ceedee - *received*
dyj48 - *received*
smokinpoke
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - *received*
palm55 - *received*
ca21455 - *received*
cigar no baka - *received*
DETROITPHA357 - *received*
Smoken'Gun - *received*
pistol
68TriShield - *received*

Which brings the current running total to _*988*_ cigars! I've also received $90 to help cover shipping costs. First batch shipped ran $48.60 shipping and probably at least that much again to get the rest out. No need for anyone to contribute anymore, I have the rest covered.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

azherfer said:


> I suspect closer to 1000


Did I say 1000? That number will have to be adjusted. Still more coming and I haven't added in mine yet.


----------



## bard (Jul 25, 2006)

The 'Benton - Frisco, Tx' would be me


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

bard said:


> The 'Benton - Frisco, Tx' would be me


I had a feeling it was you, just didn't want to look like a fool


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I fell behind on this !!! 

I will get some cigars out in the morning via Priority Mail !! Sorry for the delay !

Summer and kids keep me busy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1000 cigars WOW, what do they have to hold that many sticks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Did I say 1000? That number will have to be adjusted. Still more coming and I haven't added in mine yet.


HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1000 cigars WOW, what do they have to hold that many sticks.


I am prepared. A second 48 qt cooler for the tiki hut. A third cooler for storage waiting on transport to the remote areas that I plan on traveling to. The only thing I havent figured out yet is where I am going to lay everything out to take the massive BOMB picture. I have a few ideas. Have I mentioned how amazing this is?

edwin :u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Edwin said:


> The only thing I havent figured out yet is where I am going to lay everything out to take the massive BOMB picture. I have a few ideas.


May I suggest a satellite photo?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

azherfer said:


> May I suggest a satellite photo?


LMAO :r

I will get the SIGNAL guys working on that. Maybe Google Earth can catch it.

:u


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Edwin said:


> I am prepared. A second 48 qt cooler for the tiki hut. A third cooler for storage waiting on transport to the remote areas that I plan on traveling to. The only thing I havent figured out yet is where I am going to lay everything out to take the massive BOMB picture. I have a few ideas. Have I mentioned how amazing this is?
> 
> edwin :u


Ok cool cant wait


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool cant wait


It's not "amazing"... It's just the essence of Club Stogie!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

great job putting this together, 1000+ cigars 

Just kidding
what if you had a 1000 cigars and no means to light'em?
what would you do?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> great job putting this together, 1000+ cigars
> 
> Just kidding
> what if you had a 1000 cigars and no means to light'em?
> what would you do?


Hey snkbyt thats not funny that happen to me and I was :c almost ready to :gn but i keep my cool:w


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> great job putting this together, 1000+ cigars
> 
> Just kidding
> what if you had a 1000 cigars and no means to light'em?
> what would you do?


I would be lookin for two sticks to rub together.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

moon said:


> I would be lookin for two sticks to rub together.


Hot bullet Casings! BOund to be a few of those around or jet wash. I hear that works wonders


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd just recall that scene in Castaway where Tom Hanks figures out how to start a fire using friction. Then I'd probably wear my hands bloody trying to do it so I could light up a CIGAR!!!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

*First Package has been delivered to the Tiki Hut*

Kansashat sent a box that arrived today. A very nice selection that will be well received at the Tiki Hut. 125 sticks in all. Thank you very much!!! I will update and post pictures immediately after a package arrives, and I will take a grand finale photo of the entire BOMB.

Wow!!

Edwin


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: First Package has been delivered to the Tiki Hut*



Edwin said:


> Kansashat sent a box that arrived today. A very nice selection that will be well received at the Tiki Hut. 125 sticks in all. Thank you very much!!! I will update and post pictures immediately after a package arrives, and I will take a grand finale photo of the entire BOMB.
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> Edwin


Nice pre-emptive strike Alan!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: First Package has been delivered to the Tiki Hut*

And the bombs start falling! Nice hit Alan, cant wait to see the rest strike home!

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey snkbyt thats not funny that happen to me and I was :c almost ready to :gn but i keep my cool:w


Sorry, did I say that out loud? was thinking what to do if I had no way to light and if the cubscout badge thing would pay off.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

One package Wednesday from qwerty1500. 25 more cigars! Thanks!

Here's an updated list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - *received*
RPB67 - 0306 0320 0005 1592 9379
doctorcue - sending direct
joed - *received*
ermo - *received*
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
RGD - *received*
qwerty1500 - *received*
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan - *received*
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard - *received*
ComicBookFreak - *received*
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - *received*
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
rharris - *received*
cquon - *received*
M Thompson - *received*
moon - *received*
RenoB - *received*
Nooner - *received*
ceedee - *received*
dyj48 - *received*
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - *received*
palm55 - *received*
ca21455 - *received*
cigar no baka - *received*
DETROITPHA357 - *received*
Smoken'Gun - *received*
68TriShield - *received*

Which brings the current running total to _*1013*_ cigars!

I also bought 20 additional cutters and 25 lighters for Mike to distribute as needed. And for the Tiki Hut, a Stinky ashtray and some Tiki citronella candle pots.

I will be boxing everything up shortly and on the way by the weekend.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

...


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW! better sound the big voice Top and get everyone in their bunkers, this is going to be HUGE!! I would get three men in each tower as well so as to spot it on its way in, you dont want this one to take you by surprise!

LT :gn


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

One package Thursday from RPB67 and mine added in. 62 more cigars!

Here's a final list of contributers:

jaxf250 - *received*
scrapiron - *received*
ghostrider - *received*
RPB67 - *received*
doctorcue - *sending direct*
joed - *received*
ermo - *received*
PitDog - *received*
Mister MaDuroo - *received*
RGD - *received*
qwerty1500 - *received*
snkbyt - *received*
NCRadioMan - *received*
dartinsa - *received*
Eternal Rider - *received*
bard - *received*
ComicBookFreak - *received*
The FloydP's - *received*
TU09 - *received*
Jechelman - *received*
stitch45 - *received*
rharris - *received*
cquon - *received*
M Thompson - *received*
moon - *received*
RenoB - *received*
Nooner - *received*
ceedee - *received*
dyj48 - *received*
kansashat - *sent direct*
Blake Lockhart - *received*
palm55 - *received*
ca21455 - *received*
cigar no baka - *received*
DETROITPHA357 - *received*
Smoken'Gun - *received*
68TriShield - *received*

Which brings the current running total to _*1075*_ cigars!

Here's the final group of boxes ready to go out. This was a lot of work due to the overwhelming response, but with two sons in the military, this was a labor of love for me. Thanks to all who contributed. You done a good thing!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats freakin awsome David! I'm glad so many folks pitched in.I guess "labor" is right, I know you worked your butt off Bro. It's good to know how many great moments those cigars will provide.....JOB WELL DONE....thanks to you and SSGT Edwin...Dave


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you Az'Hulker - you and JoeD are a pair of human dynamos!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thats freakin awsome David! I'm glad so many folks pitched in.I guess "labor" is right, I know you worked your butt off Bro. It's good to know how many great moments those cigars will provide.....JOB WELL DONE....thanks to you and SSGT Edwin...Dave


May I add, a very good number of newer members(me too)pitched in to the effort,and to you LLGs I say NOOBS UNITE!!!!!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Dave, it is SGM not SSG Edwin... E9, not E6... 

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

azherfer said:


> One package Thursday from RPB67 and mine added in. 62 more cigars!
> 
> Here's a final list of contributers:
> 
> ...


My thanks also to everyone that contributed to this effort - it's an amazing thing that has happened in the jungle.

Thank you Dave for all that you have done to make this a success.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Absolutly Freakin Great Job By everyone here!
Especially David (azherfer) Who took this task upon himself and did all the leg work Makes Me proud to be a part of this group, this jungle as you call it.
Many of us Noobs around here are noobs only to the site, Hell, I'm 48.
and quite a number of us, myself and David here included are noobs who have served. Job well done to all, Job well done.
Semper-Fi to all ! :u 

And I second ... Noobs Unite!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Dave, thanks for all of your hard work - really man, you came through big-time! With all the sticks that were sent, it was a herculean effort. Well done to the rest of the Gorillas as well! Really awe-inspiring to see the response! :u


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you to everyone, Dave, especially thank you for all of your efforts. Be on the look out Jungle, the public affairs guy out here got hold of this and he is all over it. Dont be suprised if you see something about this again. 

I will keep everyone up to date as the packages come in. I will take pictures and post them. I will then start a new thread and call it the Tiki Hut so I can post pictures of the end result of your generosity. I will encourage anyone that enjoys a CS Herf at the Tiki Hut to post also. This chapter is over, but the story has just begun.

AZ, I hope you saved at least one cigar for your mailman, he needs a break! Thanks again everyone, its good to be a part of the Jungle!!

Edwin (mike)


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got back from the gym and came back to my desk and 6 boxes. Dave, looks like they got here safe and sound. I havent opened them up yet, gonna have to enlist a few gorillas to help me haul them. I got the new cooler prepped and ready to go. I have some good spanish cedar in it, i have conditioned it pretty good, so the sticks should be ready to put in. I will take a picture of this group, and I will consolidate all of them when the next delivery makes it. Just wanted to keep you all up to date on the status. Club Stogie Rocks!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Dave, it is SGM not SSG Edwin... E9, not E6...
> 
> LT :gn


OOPs my bad sorry about Edwin,you guys are all 5 stars to me anyway!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Let's make that a total of 1138 cigars with my 63 tossed in the hat!

My package is finally going out to Mike tomorrow. I wanted to get some humidi-bags for the sticks. Seems like it takes a week. I'll post my dc number. Also some extra goodies in there that you'll just have to wait for Mike to post up.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Also some extra goodies in there that you'll just have to wait for Mike to post up.


(singsong) I know what it is, and I'm not telling!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

when this is all said and done, are we gonna see a picture of this massive pile of tobacco related destruction? Cuz it sounds awe inspiring.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

As promised - here is the contents of the first 6 boxes that arrived today. There are some fantastic cigars here. The variety and quality is amazing. 

I am excited about putting it all together for the GRAND FINALE photo.

edwin (mike) :u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Edwin said:


> As promised - here is the contents of the first 6 boxes that arrived today. There are some fantastic cigars here. The variety and quality is amazing.
> 
> I am excited about putting it all together for the GRAND FINALE photo.
> 
> edwin (mike) :u


geez..and to think that picture is not even half of what's coming in


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

I just received a box from Yacno. Sent directly from his APO address to my APO address. Brings the total to 1151.

edwin :u


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

wow, I'm jelous... I'm going, to go play a round of golf and have a beer... 

LT :gn


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Edwin said:


> I just received a box from Yacno. Sent directly from his APO address to my APO address. Brings the total to 1151.
> 
> edwin :u


Well, this just goes to show you, Edwin - be careful what you ask for next time! :r

I was very proud to be a small part of making your work over there a tiny bit more
enjoyable.... smoke 'em in good company and be safe :w


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

jaxf250 said:


> Well, this just goes to show you, Edwin - be careful what you ask for next time! :r
> 
> I was very proud to be a small part of making your work over there a tiny bit more
> enjoyable.... smoke 'em in good company and be safe :w


:tpd: You asked a BOLD question well I think you got a BOLD answer. :u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, as typical, you always find something you missed, and today I put two more packages in the mail, boxes CS16 and CS17. Received cigars from Pistol bringing our running total to *1201* cigars!

And, to add icing to the proverbial cigar cake, SvilleKid will be sending a box out next week as well.

Again, thanks to everyone who contributed. This one will definitely leave a mark!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> wow, I'm jelous... I'm going, to go play a round of golf and have a beer...
> 
> LT :gn


I think that they would trade all of those cigars to be able to go play a round and drink a beer with you - I mean - I might be wrong - but I don't think so.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I was very proud to be a small part of making your work over there a tiny bit more
enjoyable.... smoke 'em in good company and be safe :w[/quote]

I agree! Enjoy. Looking forward to the final pic!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> ...Many of us Noobs around here are noobs only to the site, Hell, I'm 48.... Semper-Fi to all ! :u
> 
> And I second ... Noobs Unite!


hee hee hee - a noob with bifocals chanting "noobs unite, noobs unite". 
don't worry ma, it's just another Marine howling at the moon and dancing naked around the fire.

(Nice of you to help out, old new guy. You set a darn fine example for CS and all the good and generous gorillas everywhere - except for the howling at moon part - dancing naked - around the fire. I'm just guessing here but I've seen it before.  )

A fantastic bomb to the guys who deserve our thanks and deepest respect!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> hee hee hee - a noob with bifocals chanting "noobs unite, noobs unite".
> don't worry ma, it's just another Marine howling at the moon and dancing naked around the fire.
> 
> (Nice of you to help out, old new guy. You set a darn fine example for CS and all the good and generous gorillas everywhere - except for the howling at moon part - dancing naked - around the fire. I'm just guessing here but I've seen it before.  )


Yep, Bifocals, Hearing Aids and False Teeth!  
And are you telling me that you DON'T howl at the moon or dance naked around the fire? ..... Maaaan you don't know what your missin.
Makes you feel Allllllliiiiiivvvvve 
Yaaaaooooowwwwl ..... Ooh Rah! ....
where'd my fire go ... Any one seen my fire ...


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Got all the boxes now. A couple of them got diverted, but they all made it. I will combine them all for the GRAND FINALE photo. This may take air support for an arial photo (lol). I will get this done as soon as possible, I am on quick mission tomorrow, but as soon as I get back I will get this taken care of. This is absolutely amazing!!

Edwin (mike) :u


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

And finnally.......

Let me catch everyone up real quick. I have got all the packages and finnally got the time to get it all out and take pictures. This first photo is the MOST EXCELLENT package sent from DOCTORCUE. He sent a bunch of nice cigars and many (as you can see) games for the XBox, PS2 and PSP. This will be a great addition to the morale of the troops. Thank you!!!!!

The second picture is the remaining boxes that Dave shipped, and the third picture is the entire bomb together.

Look what you did!!!!!!

Let me put it into perspective....thats my bed, not so much room left on it after all 1200 + cigars, goodies, cutters, lighters, draw tools and games are scattered on it. I have filled two 48 and one 52 quart coolers. This is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Gorillas did good!!!! 

We are already enjoying your generosity and appreciate knowing the amount of support that we have while we are here taking care of business.

From here I am going to start a new thread and call it ... 'The TIKI Hut". I will post pictures and updates and encourage all of the soldiers, sailors and airman that herf on your generosity to also post on the thread.

You will continue to hear from the WOTL's (Warriors Of The Leaf) in Afghanistan.

You are all my Brother / Sister of the Leaf!!! Thank you for what you have done, it is a big deal to the troops.

Edwin (Mike) :u


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

That is absolutely incredible. I will bet they are not expecting anythign remotely close to what they are about to be hit with. Looks like friendly fire is sometimes a good thing. :u


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Enjoy it all! Looking forward the Tiki hut pictures! All our blessings out to you.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like you may be short a couple of boxes..did boxes CS16 and CS17 arrive?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Looks like you may be short a couple of boxes..did boxes CS16 and CS17 arrive?


not yet, i'm thinking they will arrive tomorrow or the next day. I was thinking it would arrive today, I will post a current photo when they do.

Thanks again,

edwin (mike) :u


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

did you think about doing the whole rolling naked in a pile of stogies, like the girl did with the cash in, oh I forget...was it "Indecent Proposal?" Cuz I woulda:dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW
thats what you would call a sh-t load of smokes


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, that sure is a sight to behold. Phew. You and the rest of your WOTL's smoke 'em in good health! Thanks again for being a fine example for the rest of us Americans to follow. Will follow the Tiki Hut thread with gusto. Cheers!

CD


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> did you think about doing the whole rolling naked in a pile of stogies...


who says I ever moved them off of my bed?

LMAO :r

i would rather find the girl and roll her around in the stogies :dr

edwin :u


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Incredible! That's so awesome.

You guys enjoy those, and come home safe!

-M


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now that really warms my heart, proud to be an :u :u :u american


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

That's got to be a bombing record! Thanks for posting the pics!

Way to go, Gorillas!

Edwin et al - be safe, and enjoy some small breaks from the action with a smoke or two... we're thinking about you man...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Edwin...glad to be a small part of this. A lot of us have friends and family members either over there now, or as in my case returned after a year. My son was not a cigar smoker on his first tour, but if he goes back I will keep him supplied. If you or your troops need anything, don't hesitate to post, or pm. CS is a great place with a lot of good things to offer, but when someone is in need our little community really shines. 
Makes me proud to be a member.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Top, hope with all the crap going on in your vicinity lately, that you and your team are safe. I get reports from my son and things don't sound fun.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Hey Top, hope with all the crap going on in your vicinity lately, that you and your team are safe. I get reports from my son and things don't sound fun.


It has been very crazy this last week. Not a good week for our troops. My team is safe, but it affects us all.

The Tiki Hut has a lot of great photos to share as soon as things even out a bit for us. The cigar nights are still our best outlet after a day of s#*t. Talk to you all soon.

edwin :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just stay safe Top, Keep em' all safe.


----------



## DCArmy (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who has been sending cigars here. I am fairly new to cigar smoking... in fact, until i met the good SGM, a cigar to me was a black and mild. As my time here in afghanistan has gone on, so has my love for cigars. I am the youngest of our "tiki hut" group, so it has been quite an experience to just relax and smoke a cigar with a group of guys older than my parents :u 

Thank you to everyone for making life that much easier!

Derek


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad you can be enjoying them. Any pics out there to post? I would really like to see some leisure-time pics instead of standard CNN coverage. No rush or push, just if you have the time. Keep your head up soldiers!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Glad you can be enjoying them. Any pics out there to post? I would really like to see some leisure-time pics instead of standard CNN coverage. No rush or push, just if you have the time. Keep your head up soldiers!


I have quite a collection of photos to post. I am going to work on that tonight. The Tiki Hut has been the greatest refuge for me and all that have partaken of your generosity. It has been busy here, in the middle of ramadan and an escalation of violence in the local area. But I have not, nor will I ever forget those of you that have done so much to support us here. I truly feel like I have not thanked you enough, so perhaps with the pictures and stories of the Tiki Hut, it might just be a start.. :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

It is WE who should be thanking YOU, 
Thank You!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Agreed, we need to be thanking you guys for the work you do to keep our freedom. So.. Where can I send some smokes.. someone give me an addy to send to for the troops! 
Scott


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Agreed, we need to be thanking you guys for the work you do to keep our freedom. So.. Where can I send some smokes.. someone give me an addy to send to for the troops!
> Scott


Looks like stitch45 is starting another at http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36211


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Edwin
You may be so BOLD. I don't have an overfowing surplus, but I have enough to help out. I'm on my way to Kabul soon so I'll bring some along. I'ts the least that I can do since you helped to get us started at Rushmore. CS has overall been a great resource (not only for cigars). Look forward to seeing you again. Will bring all of the Tiki Hut photos along as well. Was unable to figure out a way to send them in the original size through CS.
BTW- It sounds like Vu needs to slow down a bit.


----------



## ezrider (May 3, 2006)

azherfer said:


> I hit him with a box already and was planning a second run here shortly. If anyone wants to send me cigars, I will gladly include them in my package. PM me if you need my addy.


Count me in as well , group ship, give me you addy, PM me with details..
We'll get ya stocked back up bro................


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

ezrider said:


> Count me in as well , group ship, give me you addy, PM me with details..
> We'll get ya stocked back up bro................


If you and gene will check this thread, you will see that this was a year ago that the request was made. We keep Edwin and the Tiki Hut stocked on a regular basis. That being said, They can ALWAYS use more cigars and other stuff, so anything sent would be appreciated!!


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Svillekid. Will pay little more attention to thread info. We enjoyed the smokes last night none-the-less. I'll make a correction to my last post while I'm here- It was Barker not Baker.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I recieved two great packages today from Roger Miller and SvilleKid.Thanks you two these cigars,baccy and lighters will go a long way...:tu


----------

